# Commercial garbage disposal water valve



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm looking for a replacement for this system. There's no information on the disposal or the valves. I haven't been able to find anything online yet.















Paul


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

There are all kinds of different mountings and sizes of mountings for commercial Disposers. That has to factor into your replacement search.

Good luck.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Everything you see there is removable and the only mounting point is a 3/4" (?) hole in the stainless that a 1/2 npt nipple fits through. According to the manager at this restaurant, this was made in house by the same people that built the sinks and tables. I also have a pic of the whole deal after it was removed, I'll post it up in a few minutes.







Paul


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I opened it up because it was leaking at the gasket under the cap. The solenoid valves were stripped clean who knows how many years ago and I don't think this has been doing much for a LONG TIME. They have had it shut off and either manually turn the valves on to fill the disposal or fill it with a bucket. The manager is wanting to run a line to the mounting point and use a ball valve to manually turn it on and off. I'd like to get a proper replacement located, with solenoid valves and everything, to offer as a solution. Ideas?







Paul


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry, I misunderstood. I thought you wanted a whole new Disposer.

So what is that valve between the solonoids supposed to do?

Never seen one like that.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes, all I need is the replacement for what's sitting on the blacktop.

I'm assuming the piece in the middle is some sort of pre-set tempering valve. There's no adjustment on it other than installing differing weights of springs. No manufacturer markings on anything.






Paul


----------

